# Mimzi had TWINS! :) ***dry pics***



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are Mimzi's twins.... the doeling is horned with BRIGHT blue eyes, the buckling is POLLED with BRIGHT blue eyes!!!!  YAY Mimzi!!!

Dry picture will be posted later!!!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

Awwww how cute. The lil guy is a ladies man already. They are adorable


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

awwwww sooooo cute!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

I LOVE the black spot on the bucks eye. It really makes the blue eye stand out!


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

So cute! Little boy is adorable with his eye patch.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

congrats on the kiddos!!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

Oh my goodness, cute as cute can be! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

Thank you everyone! I'm pretty excited about these two.... they are soooooo friendly already at 3 hours old!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

So cute!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

Beautiful! Love the kissy picture!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

That doeling is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

So cute...... :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

Awww!! How Cutie! I love the last picture!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Mimzi had TWINS! *

Cute babies.....Congrats on the new additions


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: They're beautiful! I love the eyepatch, and that doeling is gorgeous!

Deb Mc


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Adorable!! Thats all I can say


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

even cuter when dry


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Totally adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are adorable!!! 


SO my registered who is be and polled is bred to a horned be buck - any interest in a trade??? She will kid by the end of the month ---- I LOVE both of them!!! But especially the buckling!


----------

